# SSB43DS: Character Discussion!



## West8991 (Jun 2, 2014)

I personally cannot wait to play as my favorite man! My MEGAMAN!!!! OH BOY ITSA MEGAMAN!!!! From what I see it looks promising and I hope the game comes out in July, better yet July 29th my BDAY! I can only hope!


What character are you guys most hoping for?


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2014)

i wanted midna and mewtwo

but they used midna as an assist trophy and there is already like 4 pokemon so i doubt it


----------



## Kildor (Jun 2, 2014)

Bring back Snake. PLEASE. 

Also Marth, and Ike.


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Bring back Snake. PLEASE.
> 
> Also Marth, and Ike.



ike is back u r safe


----------



## Syndra (Jun 2, 2014)

i really (really, really, really) want wolf to return :B he was my main for ssbb smh
if not, then falco maybe? otherwise i can just make do with fox, but having my main would be really great.
(yeee i miss my old starfox phase)


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

I hope they make sheik  better cause they nerfed her in brawl :/ (she's my main) 
Personally I don't want anymore characters besides mewtwo but there's no hope for him too many pokemon.


----------



## Venn (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm happy they made Zelda her own. I always enjoyed playing her, but I never really enjoyed Sheik that much.


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Jun 2, 2014)

i like to see mewtwo back in smash bros. game it wolud be awesome


----------



## WonderK (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm wondering how many people are going to main the villager.


----------



## Aizu (Jun 2, 2014)

I just wanna be Toon Link again, Toon Zelda would be nice to see as well


----------



## Bowie (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm sorry, but, how many of these Super Smash Bros. threads are we going to end up with?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Villager doesn't look like a good character to me. The recovery move (balloon) looks like it can be easily interrupted, the tree move looks too slow do be able to do major damage. Gyroid one might be hard to bounce back from and might allow for a strike by the opponent. Only one that looks very good to me is the digging one. The Pocket attack and the turnip attack look rather interesting.

Of course, I'm just speculating, and my thoughts on this character are likely going to change.



Bowie said:


> I'm sorry, but, how many of these Super Smash Bros. threads are we going to end up with?



The world may never know.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 3, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> I just wanna be Toon Link again, Toon Zelda would be nice to see as well


Well, Toon Zelda was planned for SSBB, but was removed in the final game, along with Tetra, Dixie Kong and Plusle and Minun. So there is a chance we might see one of them. 

As for me, I'd like to see Chrom, Krystal, Mewtwo (Pretty unlikely since there are already so many Pokemon), King K. Rool (Very unlikely but still), Magnus (If not him then Palutena), Isaac and Ridley (Though his chances are about as slim as Mewtwo's.) I'd say Waluigi and Skull Kid but they got de-confirmed sadly. D:


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2014)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Well, Toon Zelda was planned for SSBB, but was removed in the final game, along with Tetra, Dixie Kong and Plusle and Minun. So there is a chance we might see one of them.





i get why they removed dixie kong and kinda plusle/minun but why toon zelda and tetra 

also i would like to add more suggestions apart from midna and mewtwo but i dont know any (

i wouldnt mind wolf link either tbh


----------



## Trundle (Jun 3, 2014)

I am not sure I want Chrom in but rather an FE:A magic user or some other unique class.


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

Jake. said:


> but why toon zelda and tetra


too many clone characters that's why


----------



## WonderK (Jun 3, 2014)

Trundle said:


> I am not sure I want Chrom in but rather an FE:A magic user or some other unique class.



A fire emblem magic user would be a great addition in my opinion. They've only added sword users so far.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 3, 2014)

I've never minded clone characters. I wish they'd go back to that formula for falco and give him his melee shine but that would never happen. 

 I don't think there is any hope for chrom in smash bros with Ike's return. and while a magic user would be really interested, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't happen in this installment.

E3 is really going to have to wow me. Don't get me wrong, I'm so into smash that it isn't even funny, but I feel like most of the new characters have a lot of gimpy looking moves. I'm just skeptical, that's all.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm not really impressed with the Villager at all, but it's for really shallow reasons.

I can't beliiiieve the design they chose. I think they should've either had him in the classic horn hat, or put Tom Nook in instead. He looks really simple and bland, I don't know, he doesn't look very interesting as just a young boy with a silly haircut and a #1 shirt on. 

That aside, I dunno', there aren't very many characters I'd like to see at this point. Greninja was a really weird choice, it leads me to think we'll see an all-pokemon smash brothers game in our lifetime. 

I guess, now that I think about it ... there is one character I'd like to see in Smash. 

Reggie Fils-Aime.


----------



## Player1won (Jun 3, 2014)

I think it would be cool to see Roy, yarn Kirby or Prince Fluff, Bandana Dee, and Mewtwo, but especially Roy. For assist trophies, maybe Nikki from Swapnote, Ravio from ALBW, or Tumble from Mario Party 3.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 3, 2014)

Grawr said:


> I'm not really impressed with the Villager at all, but it's for really shallow reasons.
> 
> I can't beliiiieve the design they chose. I think they should've either had him in the classic horn hat, or put Tom Nook in instead. He looks really simple and bland, I don't know, he doesn't look very interesting as just a young boy with a silly haircut and a #1 shirt on.
> 
> ...



how would reggie even play


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 3, 2014)

Sounds like you don't believe in Reggie....

I've wanted Reggie in smash since he got on board with nintendo haha. no idea what his moveset would be but it would be too perfect. brawl vault has a Miyamoto skin for link, I'm sure there's a reggie skin on there somewhere


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> too many clone characters that's why



Idc gimme my toonies pls


----------



## Javocado (Jun 3, 2014)

Hoenn trainer, Pac-Man, and hope Lucas gets back in.


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 3, 2014)

Ugh I wish they'd add a character from FE:A.
That would make my day.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 3, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> Ugh I wish they'd add a character from FE:A.
> That would make my day.



If there could be one character from Fire Emblem: Awakening that they were to going to add, it'd have to be Chrom.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 3, 2014)

Imo Chrom was 100% shut down as soon as Ike was reintroduced. The only Awakening mention I see would be a stage and hopefully a Lucina masked Marth costume.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 3, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> Imo Chrom was 100% shut down as soon as Ike was reintroduced. The only Awakening mention I see would be a stage and hopefully a Lucina masked Marth costume.



They always tend to add two Fire Emblem characters per installment. Perhaps instead of Lucina masked as Marth It'll be Chrom. I don't think they would add Lucina in like that. That's basically the same Fire Emblem Roster as it was in Brawl.


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 4, 2014)

Please return R.O.B. and Mr. Game &Watch.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 4, 2014)

Kirby there? then I'm fine♥


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 4, 2014)

WonderK said:


> They always tend to add two Fire Emblem characters per installment. Perhaps instead of Lucina masked as Marth It'll be Chrom. I don't think they would add Lucina in like that. That's basically the same Fire Emblem Roster as it was in Brawl.



I don't understand what you mean by any of this.
With Ike confirmed to return I really just can't see them adding Chrom to the game. It would be just another FE dude with a sword. As much as I would love seeing him in there over Ike (I've never liked Ike in the FE universe anyway) it's just so improbable.  However seeing as they've confirmed different costumes instead of just recolors (I'm counting the female villager as proof of this) that easily opens the door for the inclusion of Lucina through a Masked Marth costume.
Trust me I love FE and I would pay to see an all FE smash bros cast. but with the number of characters they have atm, plus the other returning characters that haven't been announced for whatever reason, and any other newcomers, I just don't see chrom joining in. But definitely a  stage! I don't know. If I'm wrong I'm wrong yo! your wording just confused me and I wanted clear up what I was trying to say in my previous post.

not trying to sound like a dingdong or a jerk, just making sure I don't come off as one.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Jun 4, 2014)

Peter Griffin confirmed for brawl!


----------



## WonderK (Jun 4, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> I don't understand what you mean by any of this.
> With Ike confirmed to return I really just can't see them adding Chrom to the game. It would be just another FE dude with a sword. As much as I would love seeing him in there over Ike (I've never liked Ike in the FE universe anyway) it's just so improbable.  However seeing as they've confirmed different costumes instead of just recolors (I'm counting the female villager as proof of this) that easily opens the door for the inclusion of Lucina through a Masked Marth costume.
> Trust me I love FE and I would pay to see an all FE smash bros cast. but with the number of characters they have atm, plus the other returning characters that haven't been announced for whatever reason, and any other newcomers, I just don't see chrom joining in. But definitely a  stage! I don't know. If I'm wrong I'm wrong yo! your wording just confused me and I wanted clear up what I was trying to say in my previous post.
> 
> not trying to sound like a dingdong or a jerk, just making sure I don't come off as one.


 
You don't sound like a jerk haha. Pardon my crappy wording. I would definitely prefer they add a magic user over another sword user because that's all Nintendo has been adding in terms of their fire emblem roster in all previous installments of the super smash brothers series. Also, I just did some research and apparently Marth has been confirmed. So now we have Ike and Marth. I don't know if Nintendo is going to add a third fire emblem character or not. If they do, it really should be a character that doesn't use a sword for varieties sake.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Jun 4, 2014)

Also SpongeBob, k bye


----------



## Micah (Jun 4, 2014)

I think we'll see Ice Climbers, Wario, Meta Knight and Lucas confirmed at E3.

In terms of newcomers, I think there's room for Chrom and Robin on the roster. Chrom can play differently from Ike and Marth, and Robin can focus on magic and lance/axe attacks. Ike's reveal may have just been to get him out of the way so they could reveal a different FE character at E3.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 4, 2014)

WonderK said:


> You don't sound like a jerk haha. Pardon my crappy wording. I would definitely prefer they add a magic user over another sword user because that's all Nintendo has been adding in terms of their fire emblem roster in all previous installments of the super smash brothers series. Also, I just did some research and apparently Marth has been confirmed. So now we have Ike and Marth. I don't know if Nintendo is going to add a third fire emblem character or not. If they do, it really should be a character that doesn't use a sword for varieties sake.



THARJA, BOOBOO, JOIN THE SMASH PLEASE

and Micah, I agree. I'm expecting them to just announce all the returning members at E3... the spacies, puff, ice climbers, MK, Ness+lucas, falcon, etc


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 4, 2014)

Waluigi confirmed for Smash please


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> Waluigi confirmed for Smash please


He's an assist trophy pre sure so not gonna happen


----------



## Capella (Jun 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> He's an assist trophy pre sure so not gonna happen



it might just be a joke cause everyone would pay attention to waluwigi if he was an actual character


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 5, 2014)

Make sure the game is balanced.

And either fix normal link or rip toon links stats and burn them onto him

As for me, i want wario back. Hes such a fun character to play, even if he isnt that good.

And (forgive me if they already announced one of them) bring back either falco or wolf, but DIFFERENT THAN FOX. Not just slightly different.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> THARJA, BOOBOO, JOIN THE SMASH PLEASE
> 
> and Micah, I agree. I'm expecting them to just announce all the returning members at E3... the spacies, puff, ice climbers, MK, Ness+lucas, falcon, etc



Jigglypuff isnt going to return. We have 4 pokemon, he isnt a popular pokemon anymore (hell, he wasnt when brawl came out) and hes crap in brawl


----------



## Syndra (Jun 5, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> And (forgive me if they already announced one of them) bring back either falco or wolf, but DIFFERENT THAN FOX. Not just slightly different.


agreed! i may or may not be biased because wolf's my main, but being one of the last characters unlocked, he didn't really get to shine; and when playing him, seeing that he was strikingly similar to fox and falco might've disappointed a lot of people. i see big potential tbh (same goes to falco)

andd ghh sorry if my starfox-related posts are getting annoying on here ;;


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 5, 2014)

Still waiting for Captain Falcon and Wario. :I



Other than that I'm not too bothered about any more new characters. Still think that having four pokemon is unneeded though. Could have done without Charizard honestly.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 5, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Jigglypuff isnt going to return. We have 4 pokemon, he isnt a popular pokemon anymore (hell, he wasnt when brawl came out) and hes crap in brawl




Puff is the only good pokemon to ever set foot in smash bros... I mean pikachu's alright but if Puff doesn't return that will be a damn shame.

I won't be too disappointed, Puff is usually just a pocket pick for me (she's my like #4 go to), but still it would be a damn shame.

Four pokemon is just too much. I'm so uninterested in charizard... I'm also pretty indifferent to the new characters. As long as they DON'T drastically change falco and falcon I'll be happy. not sure how much they nerfed falcon's knee or the people's elbow in brawl but hopefully they'll be a little more reminiscent of melee.


----------



## ethre (Jun 5, 2014)

Please bring back Meta Knighttt. xc He was my main in SSBB xc

I'm happy Charizard is it's own character. I hated Squirtle (mainly because I couldn't control him and he slid off the screen..)


----------



## Capella (Jun 5, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Jigglypuff isnt going to return. We have 4 pokemon, he isnt a popular pokemon anymore (hell, he wasnt when brawl came out) and hes crap in brawl


She/he is very popular and Japan and she/he was one of the originals so there's that


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 6, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> She/he is very popular and Japan and she/he was one of the originals so there's that



actually nowhere near as popular

and just because shes an orginal doesnt mean shes immune to being abandoned. Look at DK in mario party

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> Puff is the only good pokemon to ever set foot in smash bros... I mean pikachu's alright but if Puff doesn't return that will be a damn shame.
> 
> I won't be too disappointed, Puff is usually just a pocket pick for me (she's my like #4 go to), but still it would be a damn shame.
> 
> Four pokemon is just too much. I'm so uninterested in charizard... I'm also pretty indifferent to the new characters. As long as they DON'T drastically change falco and falcon I'll be happy. not sure how much they nerfed falcon's knee or the people's elbow in brawl but hopefully they'll be a little more reminiscent of melee.



Did you even play jigglypuff in brawl? she was so horribly nerfed, to the point where if you used her you might as well admit defeat rigt there.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2014)

Brawl was so horribly nerfed, to the point where if you turned on your wii to play it you might as well admit defeat right there.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 6, 2014)

We should make a roster as a forum collaboration. Anyone want to?


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> We should make a roster as a forum collaboration. Anyone want to?



Bidoof as playable character


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 6, 2014)

Bidoof is love, bidoof is life


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 7, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> Puff is the only good pokemon to ever set foot in smash bros... I mean pikachu's alright but if Puff doesn't return that will be a damn shame.
> 
> I won't be too disappointed, Puff is usually just a pocket pick for me (she's my like #4 go to), but still it would be a damn shame.
> 
> Four pokemon is just too much. I'm so uninterested in charizard... I'm also pretty indifferent to the new characters. As long as they DON'T drastically change falco and falcon I'll be happy. not sure how much they nerfed falcon's knee or the people's elbow in brawl but hopefully they'll be a little more reminiscent of melee.



Puff is a rip-off of Kirby


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 7, 2014)

Are there any people here good with photoshop who would very kindly make a prediction roster?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 7, 2014)

https://www.google.ae/search?q=pred...HACA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1518&bih=712&dpr=0.9


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 7, 2014)

fair enough. So who else wants shulk as a newcomer?


----------



## Cory (Jun 7, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Still waiting for Captain Falcon and Wario. :I
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that I'm not too bothered about any more new characters. Still think that having four pokemon is unneeded though. Could have done without Charizard honestly.


Yes! We need them!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 7, 2014)

you know I'd do the photoshop thing if I didn't have exams, photoshop takes too long (well.. for me)


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 7, 2014)

smashboards is having a small contest, and i want us all as a forum to enter


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 7, 2014)

that's a cool idea


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 7, 2014)

yeah. want me to make a thread on the Nintendo board?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 7, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> yeah. want me to make a thread on the Nintendo board?



you should, go for it


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 7, 2014)

Thread was created


----------



## Jawile (Jun 7, 2014)

Kind of an odd choice, but I'd like to see Magolor as a Kirby rep. I think we all know what his final smash would be. >: D


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 7, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Puff is a rip-off of Kirby



Puff is nothing like kirby, booboo ^^
their only similarity is their 5 jumps


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 7, 2014)

We need more female players! :c


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 7, 2014)

I want a Pokemon Trainer with Mudkip, Grovyle and Blaziken.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 7, 2014)

de-carabas said:


> We need more female players! :c



welp, who would you suggest?



poliwag0 said:


> I want a Pokemon Trainer with Mudkip, Grovyle and Blaziken.



NTY would rather die than to see more pokemon!!!


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I want a Pokemon Trainer with Mudkip, Grovyle and Blaziken.



pokemon trainer is already deconfirmed


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 7, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> pokemon trainer is already deconfirmed



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo whyyyy

I hope we get another fire emblem character but not from Awakening.


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 7, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> welp, who would you suggest?



Ehh, off the top of my head: Lucina, Dixie Kong, Palutena (though I think it's already been leaked that she's in Smash Bros) or Lady Lyndis. 

The problem is that there are mostly male characters in the video game world to begin with, so there aren't many female characters either way.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 7, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> welp, who would you suggest?



Isabelle!


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 7, 2014)

Isabelle would be a nice addition c: That would be really cute!


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jun 7, 2014)

Isabelle seems to be planned as an Assist, but it would be interesting to see her in battle!


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 7, 2014)

I want to see pauletana!


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

de-carabas said:


> Isabelle would be a nice addition c: That would be really cute!



Ikr but too bad she's already an assist trophy!  
Maybe she'll end up like little mac? c:


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 7, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> I want to see pauletana!



http://www.thegamecavern.com/rumor-screenshots-show-palutena-in-super-smash-bros/

This might be false though, but it's pretty cool!


----------



## Limon (Jun 7, 2014)

I feel alone on wanting Mr.Game&Watch back for SSB4.


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 7, 2014)

^Mr Game&Watch and MewTwo!!!!!!!

Though I'm pretty sure they'll announce MewTwo at E3.


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

I do really want MewTwo to return but too many pokemon if you count Jigglypuff because she's likely to return imo


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 7, 2014)

Hmm. I think if they announce another pokemon character it'll either be Mewtwo or Puff! 

I'm leaning more towards Mewtwo simply because it's a character that's been wildly requested here and in Japan.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 7, 2014)

Isabelle is an assist. She gives acnl fruit to the players I think.
I'm hoping they add more playable pokemon characters and I would be excited to see gengar as one of the pokeball pokemon but not sure if he would be in a masterball or a normal one


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 7, 2014)

Mudkip is really popular and Ruby/ Sapphire remakes are coming out. Does anyone else think Mudkip might be in the game?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 7, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Mudkip is really popular and Ruby/ Sapphire remakes are coming out. Does anyone else think Mudkip might be in the game?



YES YES 100% ON BOARD WITH THAT IDEA


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 7, 2014)

For Isabelle's assist move she should wash out your opponents mouth with soap!!


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Isabelle is an assist. She gives acnl fruit to the players I think.
> I'm hoping they add more playable pokemon characters and I would be excited to see gengar as one of the pokeball pokemon but not sure if he would be in a masterball or a normal one



Gengar would be regular


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> Puff is nothing like kirby, booboo ^^
> their only similarity is their 5 jumps



still it gets on my nerves..


----------



## Solar (Jun 8, 2014)

I swear if Pac-Man is a newcomer I'm gonna be kinda upset. I feel he doesn't really fit in with the game and I'm kinda worried since everyone thinks he's gonna appear at E3


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 8, 2014)

Noooo please anyone but Pac-Man!!


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2014)

Yea if pacman is in this game I will punch a baby.
Tbh I don't think he will but still


----------



## Solar (Jun 8, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Yea if pacman is in this game I will punch a baby.
> Tbh I don't think he will but still



same tho. no more namco characters please.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

wow I didn't know there was a new one coming out,
please let there be kirby. it'd be cool if resetti was in
this one too, just a thought


----------



## Isabella (Jun 8, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> wow I didn't know there was a new one coming out,
> please let there be kirby. it'd be cool if resetti was in
> this one too, just a thought



kirby is in it :3 
http://www.smashbros.com/us/
there's all the available characters that we know of


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

Isabella said:


> kirby is in it :3
> http://www.smashbros.com/us/
> there's all the available characters that we know of



oh yay! thanks for the link, i'll stay posted o:


----------



## icedude545 (Jun 9, 2014)

As long they have all the melee charaters


----------



## D i a (Jun 9, 2014)

So, I was really in agreeance with the posts on the first page that said 'add toon zelda and tetra'. I feel that having both is too many 'clones', but with the rerelease of Windwaker HD, I would be thrilled to have Tetra. It would account for a new female character, and frankly, she could have a pretty BA moveset.

Also, I remember reading about characters having whole costume changes instead of recolors, like the villager turning from a boy to a girl? I didn't know that!! That makes me so excited! Can you imagine the costumes for everyone? I can't wait to see Link and Zelda's costumes...
Maybe Kirby will have a Prince Fluff costume. Maybe we'll see a Jigglypuff'd Kirby. Toon Link in his casual clothes from WW. THE OUTFIT IDEAS ARE ENDLESS! Anyone else got any ideas? And do you think the costumes will have to be unlocked, or come already playable, as soon as you unlock the character?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 9, 2014)

D i a said:


> So, I was really in agreeance with the posts on the first page that said 'add toon zelda and tetra'. I feel that having both is too many 'clones', but with the rerelease of Windwaker HD, I would be thrilled to have Tetra. It would account for a new female character, and frankly, she could have a pretty BA moveset.
> 
> Also, I remember reading about characters having whole costume changes instead of recolors, like the villager turning from a boy to a girl? I didn't know that!! That makes me so excited! Can you imagine the costumes for everyone? I can't wait to see Link and Zelda's costumes...
> Maybe Kirby will have a Prince Fluff costume. Maybe we'll see a Jigglypuff'd Kirby. Toon Link in his casual clothes from WW. THE OUTFIT IDEAS ARE ENDLESS! Anyone else got any ideas? And do you think the costumes will have to be unlocked, or come already playable, as soon as you unlock the character?



I just hope they include alternate characters and not just alternate costumes, so that way you could actually play as Daisy Daisy (with the name and all) rather than Peach with a Daisy outfit on.


----------



## Micah (Jun 9, 2014)

I really don't believe leaks, but this one actually looks legit. Klonoa and Palutena revealed tomorrow?

http://imgur.com/a/Kmm1Z



Spoiler



http://hextupleyoodot.deviantart.com/art/Klonoa-for-Smash-459604523


----------



## D i a (Jun 9, 2014)

I kind of doubt they'd put in the actual Daisy - they have given Peach coloration changes to look like her before, I wouldn't be surprised if they do it again - if not only to keep another spot on the roster list free. Maybe, though! Who knows. It's not like anyone was expecting the wii fit trainer, and she's there. Lol.

I'm not sure about Klonoa. I had to look him up, I'd never heard of him before. xP

I'm definitely hoping for some better choices, this roster. They still have the classics, which is great... but I'm not excited for pretty much all of the new characters released so far, and some of the returning ones (I'm looking at you, Ike). I still have hope, but I'm a little concerned. ^^;


----------



## Kildor (Jun 9, 2014)

Micah said:


> I really don't believe leaks, but this one actually looks legit. Klonoa and Palutena revealed tomorrow?
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Kmm1Z
> 
> ...










I don't know man, probably just some fan art.  The character looks kinda flat-ish, instead of the 3D Model kind of character design they have usually. Might just be me though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

EDIT: Look at the comments on the deviantart link. It's confirmed fake.


----------



## D i a (Jun 9, 2014)

Oooh, yep, you're right Kildor. Good spotting. 
Do you think they'll announce the rest of the roster at E3, or do you think they are still going to keep some characters secret?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

Pacman is one of those characters people have been saying might be in it from the beginning. As far as I know (and pray) it is a completely baseless claim and won't happen. Seriously, that would be the lamest character ever!

Honestly at this point I'm less interested in current announcements and more intrigued by the idea of possible DLC down the road. (albeit Sakurai previously stated there would be no DLC, you really can't speak for that far into the future) Could we see balance fixes? new stages? new challengers? who knows

EDIT: 


D i a said:


> Do you think they'll announce the rest of the roster at E3, or do you think they are still going to keep some characters secret?



I've been saying that we'll see the full roster (or at least all of the returning challengers: spacies, falcon, puff, peach, SNAKE? (GD PLEASE), etc etc) at E3. They *could* save a challenger or two for post e3 just for a little bit more last second hype but it wouldn't really matter.

EDIT EDIT:
tfw you just accept that falco will never be melee falco ever again :'( :'( :'(
(this why we out here bby. this why S A D B O I S really out here. feels like this. we really out here, sad and cryin)

EDIT EDIT EDIT:
With as many throwback tracks that MK7 and 8 had, I hope to see a lot more stages in smash bros. Can we please have green greens (N64) and good ol' yoshi's story (GCN)?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 9, 2014)

D i a said:


> I kind of doubt they'd put in the actual Daisy - they have given Peach coloration changes to look like her before, I wouldn't be surprised if they do it again - if not only to keep another spot on the roster list free. Maybe, though! Who knows. It's not like anyone was expecting the wii fit trainer, and she's there. Lol.
> 
> I'm not sure about Klonoa. I had to look him up, I'd never heard of him before. xP
> 
> I'm definitely hoping for some better choices, this roster. They still have the classics, which is great... but I'm not excited for pretty much all of the new characters released so far, and some of the returning ones (I'm looking at you, Ike). I still have hope, but I'm a little concerned. ^^;



No no no, I mean the real Daisy as an alternate CHARACTER, not a completely new character. There seems to be 3 different catagories:

Palette swaps - which are just different colors
Alternate Costumes - which have actual different designs (like Wario in his regular clothes)
Alternate Characters - which are just different characters themselves with some aesthetic changes that wouldn't have to sacrifice a slot to get them in (like Dr.Mario, but instead of just being different clothes, he'd throw the pills and actually be called Dr.Mario)

This way more characters get in without having to lose a slot, but I was using Daisy as a good example.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 9, 2014)

So we know we are getting at least 1 character reveal tomorrow. i would assume it is a newcomer, but we cannot be certain. we can also assume we are getting release dates as well.


----------



## D i a (Jun 9, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> No no no, I mean the real Daisy as an alternate CHARACTER, not a completely new character. There seems to be 3 different catagories:
> 
> Palette swaps - which are just different colors
> Alternate Costumes - which have actual different designs (like Wario in his regular clothes)
> ...



OH! I'm sorry. I think I get what you're saying now, though, with the Dr. Mario example there. It's also like the the new animal crossing character (kind of), he can be two different female characters or a different boy character, right? Their moves probably stay the same, though. 
Anyways, I get what you're saying, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Jun 9, 2014)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this but we need Krystal in a SSB game. You can't stick her in but you have Fox, Falco and Wolf in there, all with the same moveset and final smash? (I'm sure Krystal would too but come on.)


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

I doubt wolf will be returning. If wolf returns as the second spacey instead of falco............... shiiiiiiiiiiiiet I swear...


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 9, 2014)

Krystal over falco anyday


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

lol okay >.>
They definitely wouldn't replace a top tier character with a newcomer ^^


----------



## baileyanne94 (Jun 9, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> lol okay >.>
> They definitely wouldn't replace a top tier character with a newcomer ^^



While I think Krystal should be in instead of Falco or Wolf, I have to agree that they wouldn't do that. :/ Falco has already been in 2 SSB games.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 9, 2014)

https://twitter.com/sogorukyo/status/476017276584333313

So shulks voice actor wishes to drop good news soon. 

Shulk confirmed


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

^ that would be so rad ^

I'll definitely buy a wii u soon though. SSB, MK8, a new Xeno game. YES YES YES.
Nintendo is on point this year. I can't wait for all their announcements!


----------



## Imitation (Jun 9, 2014)

Personally I would like Robin/The tactician from fire emblem awakening as I think he/she would have a really unique and fun play style! For close range attacks they could use a sword/axe and for long range attacks they could use tomes! and for the final smash they could be consumed by Grima and destroy the battlefield!! 
(also they could be like the wii fit trainer and villager by being both male and female)





What do you guys think?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 9, 2014)

Robin is heavily requested, but with ike being in, there may be no fire emblem newcomer. However, she is second only to chrom for possible FE newcomers


----------



## D i a (Jun 9, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Personally I would like Robin/The tactician from fire emblem awakening as I think he/she would have a really unique and fun play style! For close range attacks they could use a sword/axe and for long range attacks they could use tomes! and for the final smash they could be consumed by Grima and destroy the battlefield!!
> (also they could be like the wii fit trainer and villager by being both male and female)
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously sweet idea. I'd love to play as them.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 9, 2014)

We need a mage character in ssb


----------



## Imitation (Jun 9, 2014)

Exactly! That's why I put it like this for fire emblem newcomers (awakening) Robin>>>>Chrim>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Lucina
Also I think there still may be hope and I think it would be a wasted opportunity to not put Robin in as he/she would add a completely new playstyle to the game! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

If not Robin at least put purpose or sorrow into the soundtrack ._.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 9, 2014)

15 hours to go....


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

I just think it would be wild to put Robin in when they? are a customizable renamable avatar character. I mean the tactician class combat would be awesome and definitely refreshing but the "canon" avatar character is just so lame looking imo.

Idk I'm seriously just a hater. Y'all are probably tired of me being like "nahhhhhhhhhh"


----------



## Silversea (Jun 9, 2014)

I made a list of obscure characters once from old games that I wanted to incoorporate into a fan game I was making (not working on it anymore).

Gex the Gecko was one along with Banjo and co, I forget the others.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 9, 2014)

Banjo and Kaazooie would be nice


----------



## Solar (Jun 9, 2014)

Palutena please that's all i need.


----------



## Prime (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm glad Ike is back. Now I'm just waiting for C.Falcon to be confirmed too.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 10, 2014)

Hopefully Falcon will be more like he was in melee instead of just plain ****ty like he was in brawl.


----------



## Prime (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, he was pretty bad in brawl but that didn't stop me from maining him.
I can only imagine him getting better in SSB4... probably.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 10, 2014)

Since they're looking for an experience in between brawl and melee, I'm sure he'll definitely get buffed again to at least somewhere between his glorious melee days and his.... brawl... appearance. haha


----------



## Capella (Jun 10, 2014)

Am I the only one that doesn't want shulk in the game? ;-; 
Even though his games are cool


----------



## Hikari (Jun 10, 2014)

I really hope Ness returns! He was my main character in N64, Melee and Brawl...


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 10, 2014)

Nessy will be there for sure!

@Capella I kinda agree. I love xeno series but I just don't think the art style matches that of smash bros.


----------



## Imitation (Jun 10, 2014)

@cookingokasan what about the pokemon trainer? They didn't have an actual name


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 10, 2014)

officially de-confirmed. we're already getting 5 pokemon this installment though so you should still get your pokemon fix


----------



## Javocado (Jun 10, 2014)

Pac-Man, Palutena, Sceptile, Paper Mario pls


----------



## Imitation (Jun 10, 2014)

@cookingokasan no I meant the trainer didn't have a fixed name like Robin


----------



## Murray (Jun 10, 2014)

i would kill for toad/toadette


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 10, 2014)

Murray said:


> i would kill for toad/toadette



Alas, Toad is forcefully used as Peach's shield. (At least, I'm pretty sure he is, something like that…)


----------



## Murray (Jun 10, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> Alas, Toad is forcefully used as Peach's shield. (At least, I'm pretty sure he is, something like that…)



so????????????/


----------



## Isabella (Jun 10, 2014)

I just want ness and/or lucas. ANY MOTHER CHARACTER PLEASE. paula or kumatora would be badass too. i'm pretty sure ness or lucas will be unlockable though, since before brawl came out (that i remember) he wasn't even announced. so maybe they'll make it a surprise again this time


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 10, 2014)

I read somewhere that the original 4 secret characters were never revealed until after the game came out, so you wouldn't see Ness, Captain Falcon, and Jigglypuff until then, with the exception of Luigi because it's the Year of Luigi.


----------



## Detilate (Jun 10, 2014)

Anything on the Release Date yet?


----------



## Imitation (Jun 10, 2014)

@Detilate Nope! The nintendo presentation starts in 1 hour and 5 mins and the invitational starts in 8 hours


----------



## Nella (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm gonna miss Snake so much... He was my favourite at ssbb UnU


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

REGGIE CONFIRMED CHARACTER


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> REGGIE CONFIRMED CHARACTER



LOL, Miis confirmed, not reggie


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> LOL, Miis confirmed, not reggie



REGGIE IS CONFIRMED.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 10, 2014)

Wait, are Miis for wii u only?


----------



## Farobi (Jun 10, 2014)

Release Date: October 3, 2014 for the 3DS


----------



## Isabella (Jun 10, 2014)

they liedddd they said summer


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 10, 2014)

FML wahhh I don't wanna wait till October 2014!!!!!

Welp my summer fun is ruined now. :/


----------



## Flop (Jun 10, 2014)

Palutena uuuuuugh


----------



## Miggi (Jun 10, 2014)

Knew it! Palutena!


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 10, 2014)

so palutena and mii's are newcomers. sweet


----------



## LaceGloves (Jun 10, 2014)

Lady Palutena! Hell yesss!  I love Kid Icarus. <3


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Ew Palutena sorry


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 10, 2014)

These are great newcomers, and with the developers roundtable tonight, there may be more


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm actually excited for Palutena!!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 10, 2014)

God.... Palutena's moveset looked like one of the ****ty player made brawl  hack psa's......

I'm very mad about it.

AND an october release? talk about WOMP WOMP WOMMPPPP.............


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so glad the Kid Icarus franchise is finally getting more recognition. I grew up playing this on my GameBoy:


----------



## Imitation (Jun 10, 2014)

Anybody else just glad they brought back Antony Del Rio to voice Pit?


----------



## Solar (Jun 10, 2014)

PALUTENA MY BAE YASSS so excited for her!!


----------



## hdtraves (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice to have another female player available in the Smash Bros. 3DS / WiiU. Pretty sure Palutena will be a power house in a way just the look of her being a magic user. Mii Fighters... They look lolz from the start. Mii's fighting may seem really funny despite the fact people will use inappropriate mii's or something. Sure Nintendo will do some Mii checking thing before letting people use them before battle. Over all. I like the 2 new characters. Still looking for C.Falcon & Ness!


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 10, 2014)

Extremely happy with the two new fighters.
If only a character from FE:A would be added...

The pushback release date for 3DS is really annoying too :/


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 10, 2014)

Mii's??

We can play as Waluigi and Mary Kate and Ashley Olson


----------



## D i a (Jun 10, 2014)

I really didn't expect Palutena. 
And I really _should_ have expected the Mii Fighter.


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 10, 2014)

Are those the only two characters to be revealed?


----------



## Venn (Jun 10, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Are those the only two characters to be revealed?


As of now, yes.
If you watched the tournament, it was said they would be talking more about the new game.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm sure a few more characters will be revealed tomorrow. I can't really think of what else Nintendo will show that is Smash related other than new characters.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 10, 2014)

Uffe said:


> I'm sure a few more characters will be revealed tomorrow. I can't really think of what else Nintendo will show that is Smash related other than new characters.



I'm expecting a Wii U exclusive mode to counter Smash Run.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2014)

I think Palutena will be interesting! Didn't expect her to be a playable character o:


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

PACMAN REVEALED

- - - Post Merge - - -

GAME AND WATCH REVEALED


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2014)

Mii fighter can lead to many possibilities, Ever wanted to play as Hank Hill? Now you ''can''!

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> PACMAN REVEALED
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> GAME AND WATCH REVEALED


Stream???


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> PACMAN REVEALED
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> GAME AND WATCH REVEALED



Wat where link pls


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/feature/37684/super-smash-bros-developer-discussion-live-blog


----------



## ethre (Jun 10, 2014)

So.. I had to leave a little bit. Who won the tournament ? D:


----------



## Hikari (Jun 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> PACMAN REVEALED
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> GAME AND WATCH REVEALED



Nintendo of America also tweet'd about it,


----------



## windfall (Jun 10, 2014)

sylveonsbow said:


> So.. I had to leave a little bit. Who won the tournament ? D:



Zero suit Samus won!  That guy from Chile (I think?) 
He got a hug from Reggie which was pretty cute haha.


----------



## Solar (Jun 10, 2014)

Ugh why Pacman just why


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 10, 2014)

Wait so pacman is confirmed?? Who was the other one that was confirmed??


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy 3ds version got delayed

And why pacman wHhyyyyyyYyyyyyy


PACMAN IS WORSE RHAN SONIC IM GINNA VOMIT


----------



## windfall (Jun 10, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Nintendo of America also tweet'd about it,
> 
> View attachment 50177








Honestly I don't really know what to say :/ seems really random.


----------



## Solar (Jun 10, 2014)

he's on the official website ugh -_-


----------



## Capella (Jun 11, 2014)

PLZ STOP WITH THE NEW CHARACTERS
2 MUCH TOO HANDLE


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 11, 2014)

I'ma pac-chomp the lot of ya'.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 11, 2014)

WHERE THE HELL IS SNAKE. WHERE IS MY SOLID SNAKE. 

Pac-man looks decent at least. Curse the Ghostly Adventures look.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 11, 2014)

Namco bandai, who owns PAC man, is producing the game. Therefore, pacman is relevant to the game


----------



## n64king (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol I'm surprised people on here liked Platoon but they poopoo on PacMan. Everywhere else is pretty excited shockingly, I would have thought everyone would have just been mad but nope. I'm glad it's not the weird eye'd pacman it's the retroesque sorta one. So I welcome him.


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 11, 2014)

I just woke up but I think I'm having a nightmare
Wtf so much for Nintendo AllStars smh


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 11, 2014)

the wii warrior is such a badass idea, I love it! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lita_Chan said:


> I just wanna be Toon Link again, Toon Zelda would be nice to see as well



....Toon Shiek?


----------



## Cory (Jun 11, 2014)

Pac-Man looks okay. His aerial attacks look good though.


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 11, 2014)

I just wish Mr. Game and Watch got his own announcement. Three third party characters are enough IMO. 
Palutena looks awesome. Good to see another female brawler. I'm sure I heard Viridi (Princess Bubblegum). I'm hoping this means we could be seeing more titles in the Kid Icarus series, Uprising was the sequel it deserved with great humour, collectibles and story.
I hope Pacman and Megaman are the last exclusives...


----------



## Venn (Jun 11, 2014)

Pac-Man?
I understand through the whole production thing, but I just don't think he fits.
I wonder what his final smash is? Sending out those ghosts?


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 11, 2014)

I want desesperately Squirtle like in SSBB D:


----------



## Kildor (Jun 11, 2014)

I DONT CARE WHAT ANYONE SAYS

SCREW ZERO SUIT SAMUS

SANIC WON THE SMASH INVITATIONAL


----------



## D i a (Jun 11, 2014)

I think I've counted... 33 characters so far? I wonder how many there are left still to discover...?
After viewing the videos, Pacman looks OK... but I'm pretty excited about Palutena.


----------



## Cory (Jun 11, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Happy 3ds version got delayed
> 
> And why pacman wHhyyyyyyYyyyyyy
> 
> ...


He is definitely not worse than sonic.


----------



## Pathetic (Jun 11, 2014)

NERF META KNIGHT 
GOT REKT
NEVER USING PAC MAN


----------



## Byngo (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't mind Pac Man O:

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean he wouldn't be my first choice but he doesn't bother me


----------



## Uffe (Jun 11, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> Namco bandai, who owns PAC man, is producing the game. Therefore, pacman is relevant to the game



Thank you. Not sure why that's flying over peoples heads.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm so excited for SSB4 3DS hehe. I'll probably main the toon Link or Rosalina and Luma. Who doesn't want a star mascot after all? c:


----------



## Solar (Jun 11, 2014)

Uffe said:


> Thank you. Not sure why that's flying over peoples heads.



Because Sakurai said he wouldn't be giving special treatment just because they were working with them. I'm so freaking opposed to Pac-Man but love Palutena and the Miis look pretty cool I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going to a Best Buy to play it today


----------



## Dr J (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm finding I'm looking forward to the Mii Fighters most of all right now(well.. not nearly as much as mastering Mega Man[and Pikachu will have to be mastered again, since I've mastered him in every other SSB thus far.. might as well keep up the trend, right?]), and most likely because I've got some fun Mii's to use with that character. Such as Chuck Norris.


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Jun 12, 2014)

i was looking at the smash bros website, went i found this pic.
http://www.smashbros.com/us/images/howto/entry2-9.jpg
you can give your Mii Fighter custom hat and clothing,
i want the one with that Top Hat & Cool Red Coat


----------



## Smith (Jun 12, 2014)

i played toon link at best buy and i'm not very excited


played villager / greninja on wii u. better than brawl but not by much. should be fun to mess with tho


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 12, 2014)

windfall said:


> Honestly I don't really know what to say :/ seems really random.



You deserve a medal for that proper gif use.


----------



## Nella (Jun 13, 2014)

windfall said:


> Honestly I don't really know what to say :/ seems really random.



you just won the internet


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

It's really not random at all. Namco is working on the game. Picture it 4 company mascots on the stage at once. Sanic, Mario, Megaman, and Pacman. Will I ever use him? lord no.... but I definitely appreciate the nod to Namco.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 15, 2014)

I still want King K. Rool and Ridley. xD I doubt they're gonna be in though, but they could have some really interesting movesets. Plus the epic battle of Bowser vs. King K. Rool could finally happen.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

Can we request this thread to be moved to the gaming board before this E3 board is removed?


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 15, 2014)

Has anybody else noticed that the roster increases by 10 every game?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 15, 2014)

Melee had 13 more than Smash64 :'l
Brawl had 14 more than Melee

unless I'm completely wrong idk


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 15, 2014)

I will only buy the game if Ghirahim is playable.
Just kidding, I will buy it anyway, but seriously, Ghirahim would be so awesome in Smash.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 15, 2014)

They used the correct Pac-Man design for Smash.
Amazing comparison picture made by your's truly:





But anyways, I would actually love to see either Magolor or Taranza as a Kirby rep. Magolor's final smash could be turning into Magolor Soul, and Taranza's final smash could be summoning *SPOILERS FOR KIRBY TRIPLE DELUXE* Queen Sectonia. *end spoiler* Anyways, I think a new Kirby rep would be cool, even if it was like, Bandanna Waddle Dee.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the new Pacman isn't even Pacman, but rather his like great great great grandson who's the last Pac in the world or something like that, so thank god for that.


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> It's really not random at all. Namco is working on the game. Picture it 4 company mascots on the stage at once. Sanic, Mario, Megaman, and Pacman. Will I ever use him? lord no.... but I definitely appreciate the nod to Namco.



I love Sanic


----------



## Stacyfaith (Jun 17, 2014)

Capella said:


> I love Sanic



I love Sanic as well. I don't understand why he's being compared to Pac man tbh. Lol. 

I know the whole roster hasn't been announced yet, but so far I'm not too impressed by it. :/ Chrom or Lucina would be nice. I didn't see the point of adding Ike again. I have no idea who Palutena is, but her intro was fantastic, so...I approve.  I also saw Ghirahim being mentioned in this thread, which would be fabulouss.  Haha. Oh...and also this, which would be bootiful:



Spoiler











"*** on Nintendo emagawd make it happen plzz."


----------



## Silversea (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh god pacman, sounds like some horrible fan-game idea.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 18, 2014)

Pacman > Sonic 

Seriously, Pacman looks cool. I dislike Sonic.


----------



## Smith (Jun 18, 2014)

the VA for Raiden said he's done some stuff for Smash 4.


----------



## icedude545 (Jun 18, 2014)

I want a Ness Amiibo


----------



## RayOfHope (Jun 19, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i wanted midna and mewtwo
> 
> but they used midna as an assist trophy and there is already like 4 pokemon so i doubt it



Ugh. I've been wanting to play Midna in SSB since Brawl. Not popular enough, I guess. :/ Whatever...


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Ugh. I've been wanting to play Midna in SSB since Brawl. Not popular enough, I guess. :/ Whatever...



she is in hyrule warriors so (yn) for SSB5


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 19, 2014)

I want the inklings for smash 5. Or smash 4 dlc


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

Still waiting for Masked Man.


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

ghirahim or die


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lucas and Nessy-poo as well.
Or maybe Poo, Duster, Boney, Kumawaifu or Jeff.


----------



## Murray (Jun 19, 2014)

Where da fq is jigglypuff???????


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

Ness hasn't ever been announced before release day but yeah let's pray for Lucas as well.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 19, 2014)

Murray said:


> Where da fq is jigglypuff???????



I think she'll most likely be unlockable


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

BUT KUMAWAIFU IS BETTER THAN LUCAS.


----------

